# Space planning for bedroom



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

First I would get yourself a scaled drawing. I use Sweet Home 3D for basic floorplans. It also comes with different templates for beds, desks, chairs and so forth so you can mouse click them around to see how things fit. The great news is it is free, open source software available for all platforms. There is a learning curve but it is fairly short. A floorplan gives you a good communications tools to carry with you shopping. 

I would also hit the library for books on storage and living within small spaces. There are many nice ones out there that have great ideas--some are specific to kid spaces. 

As a former NYC resident I got used to making the most of space without things looking cluttered and tacky. First mantra is all space is fair game! Even though your challenge is a space for kids, look into City space kinds of books. 

The IKEA catalog has some ideas for kids rooms and spaces. Is there a closet or storage specialty company near you? You might look online. 

Be open to building in things rather than buying retail furniture. You may find a cabinetmaker actually cheaper and you can get things like desks that fold or roll out of the way, stacking beds, underbed storage, etc. that will look great. I guarantee you you are not currently using the space between the wall studs for much? You can put some nice shelves in their for kid collectibles and so forth. 

Think about working with an interior designer that does kid spaces. You might be pleasantly surprised to find they can get exactly what you want, know good resources for making things, and from my experience end up costing less than trying to buy things retail yourself. And they are fun to work with.

Involve the kids. Remember they will quickly grow out of whatever so do not make it too permanent and inflexible. Meanwhile there is nothing worse than kid furniture and design that does not fit.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

There are a number of online floor planners that are good for any room. I encourage you to think vertically. Placing shelving or cabinets 1.5 - 2 ft. below the ceiling can give fantastic storage space for items not used very often. Keep in mind that you may then need a tall chair or small step ladder. I lined both walls of a 6 ft. x 8 ft. office this way with fantastic results.


----------

